# fav nail shape



## greenteababe (Apr 15, 2016)

What's ur fav nail shape for acrylics?  and what lasts the longest for u?  I like square and diamond.  I seriously miss my acrylics.  lol


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't have acrylics atm but I like square/oval (squoval) when my nails are fairly short and oval/almond when they are long.


----------



## Nuke (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't wear acrylics often at all (have not liked the way my natural nails looked afterwards so I've decided to abstain further), but I think almond is the prettiest shape, then square/squoval. I do love looking at acrylic nails, though, so if you get yours done again then please share!


----------



## zarajhon (Apr 24, 2016)

I never used of acrylics but I really like Round, Almond and Oval shapes.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 1, 2016)

I don't wear them too often due to working at a computer all day.  I do like the oval and almond shape and keep them somewhat short though.


----------

